# Remotes work with Samsung TVs?



## RBob (Jan 30, 2006)

Planning on getting a 722 and a 211 and a Samsung UN40EH6000FXZA and another smaller set to be named later. Do the Dish remotes work with Samsung TVs, at least as far as turning them on and off?

I'll be using Pioneer A/V receivers with both TVs and I know the remotes work OK with them.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I thought the codes were available online at the Dish website but I can't find them. They may still be there but the new website seems to have hidden them very well. You can find them in the manual for your receiver but if its an old receiver there may have been additional codes activated since it was printed.

FWIW, I have a Samsung that's five or six years old and it is supported by the Dish remotes. OTOH, I had an Emerson TV never did work properly with the Dish remote. It would turn on and off and the volume worked but if I hit the mute button the TV went into a hidden service mode and had to be shut off manually to unlock it.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, the remotes work with Samsung TVs. Code 738 usually will work any of them.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.mydish.com/support/apps/remotecodes.aspx


----------



## joeworked4dish7yrs (May 19, 2012)

"BillJ" said:


> I thought the codes were available online at the Dish website but I can't find them. They may still be there but the new website seems to have hidden them very well. You can find them in the manual for your receiver but if its an old receiver there may have been additional codes activated since it was printed.
> 
> FWIW, I have a Samsung that's five or six years old and it is supported by the Dish remotes. OTOH, I had an Emerson TV never did work properly with the Dish remote. It would turn on and off and the volume worked but if I hit the mute button the TV went into a hidden service mode and had to be shut off manually to unlock it.


I have a samsung Led that you spoke of tv and a 722 remote codes work the samsung no problem...once for example you change inputs, the tv menus are still up all you do is hit plus volume and clears tv menus


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Not to mention Dish makes a remote that works with virtually any receiver of any type. (Learning remote)


----------



## RBob (Jan 30, 2006)

tampa8 said:


> Not to mention Dish makes a remote that works with virtually any receiver of any type. (Learning remote)


What's the model number for that one? Is included as the standard remote with any receiver?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

the 32.0 and the 40.0 for the 922 and the Hopper respectively. Wasn't the 20.0 for the 722 a learning remote too? I have a pile of remotes now.

Edit: 21.0 for the 722.


----------



## joeworked4dish7yrs (May 19, 2012)

21.1 remote for tv one...722 works great...


----------



## lpidor (Nov 15, 2010)

Or 794.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

lpidor said:


> Or 794.


90% of the Samsung TVs I come across are 516, never found one that would not work with the universal remote. Pretty safe bet it will work.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Wire Nut said:


> 90% of the Samsung TVs I come across are 516, never found one that would not work with the universal remote. Pretty safe bet it will work.


I think that's the code I used to use - but it wouldn't allow the volume to go up /down when you held it, you had to press the button multiple times. 738 works the volume even while holding the buttons down.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

gtal98 said:


> I think that's the code I used to use - but it wouldn't allow the volume to go up /down when you held it, you had to press the button multiple times. 738 works the volume even while holding the buttons down.


Cool, learn something new every day. Thanks.


----------

